# Anyone still play WoW?



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 30, 2013)

I recently hit 80 (I don't have Cata or MoP yet) and I've been getting very lonely. I have a couple guildies from irl (including my girlfriend; lucky as hell she plays!) but One thing I've ALWAYS wanted to do is raid, and I haven't had the opportunity to do so yet.

I was wondering if anyone on here would be interested in joining up and just playing together, it'd be interesting to see some people that I know I will already have some common interests with! 

And if anyone would like to start over on my realm to hangout, I'd be more than happy to start a new toon and level with ya 

Cheers


----------



## jeleopard (Apr 30, 2013)

I log on every so often, but like... MoP kinda killed the game for me. 

PVE feels like too much like a chore with the essentially-necessary dailies (I'm (or, rather, WAS) a huge power-player. Play to win and all that jazz) and I'm too far behind to be really viable in PVP (plan on working on that over the summer though). 

So now, if I log on, I just chat with friends or maybe level an alt. But after playing the game for 7-8 years, I feel like I've done EVERYTHING, despite all the new quests and such. The classes still feel the same, if not similar, to how they did way back in Vanilla.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 30, 2013)

I got to 60 in 4 days, 80 in about 2 weeks, I FEEL like I've done everything haha, it sucks.


----------



## Fiction (Apr 30, 2013)

My Housemate plays, he gets on everyday and does the exact same daily quests just so he can get mounts or some bullshit. Seems awfully repetitive for what he says is the best game of all time.


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 30, 2013)

I do still play a little (my main just turned 87), but I don't have time to raid or do group stuff anymore  Nowadays, I just have time to do daily quests and whatnot... 30 mins here, 20 mins there... if I'm really bored and not playing guitar.

I've been playing since the game first came out in '05, and I've basically done all the end-game stuff from Classic WoW (everything before the Burning Crusade expansion). It was a shitload of fun and I miss those massive, 40-person raids, but just no time anymore with the job, music, etc.

What realm are you on?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 30, 2013)

Fiction said:


> My Housemate plays, he gets on everyday and does the exact same daily quests just so he can get mounts or some bullshit. Seems awfully repetitive for what he says is the best game of all time.



This.

I played it for a month and a half about a year ago. It was either newbie players that were just starting or l33t over 9,000 power players. There was no middle ground and no one to hang out with. The high level players had already known each other for years and the newbies couldn't get anywhere because no one would help. I fully leveled up and did PVP for a while and just didn't like it as much as I thought that I would. 

Then I went to SW:ToR and it was "ok" at best. I would've rather had KotOR III, dammit.

Then I went to Guild Wars 2 after playing the first for 7 glorious years. It's definitely my favorite MMO ever, except I rarely have time to play anymore.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 1, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> What realm are you on?



I play Ally on Shadowsong, but have a few horde spread out on 3 realms for friends xD lowbies


----------



## troyguitar (May 1, 2013)

No time anymore, but I have a 90 warrior on Cairne that I have not logged into since January


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 1, 2013)

^Impressive ;D


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 1, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Then I went to Guild Wars 2 after playing the first for 7 glorious years. It's definitely my favorite MMO ever, except I rarely have time to play anymore.



As a former WoW player (Haven't played since Cata. I feel Wrath and Cata ruined WoW for me and I quit like 2 weeks into it), I'm REALLY interested in GW2.


----------



## Webmaestro (May 1, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As a former WoW player (Haven't played since Cata. I feel Wrath and Cata ruined WoW for me and I quit like 2 weeks into it), I'm REALLY interested in GW2.



I have to agree about the WoW expansions. The first expansion (Burning Crusade) wasn't bad, but that's when I started losing interest in the game. Hard to explain it, but there was just something about the Classic WoW that appealed to me more and kept me obsessed. Now, even if I had the free time, I doubt I'd get seriously re-involved in the game.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 1, 2013)

I think it's because I only spent about 8 months with the original WoW, but I was a HUGE fan of Burning Crusade. While I feel it started to get a bit watered down near the end, the first 3/4ths of BC was amazing.


----------



## troyguitar (May 1, 2013)

I didn't really play for any of the expansions except for a bit of Pandaria. Played from alpha testing through BC release and pretty much quit until MOP - mainly restarted because I got a new PC that could run the game better.

The game is very different these days but I still enjoy it, just have no time to play it. I'll probably get back into it this winter.


----------



## baptizedinblood (May 1, 2013)

Played since original beta 8ish years ago, quit mid-cata. Two-time Arena Gladiator, Main Tanked in hardcore raiding guilds that achieved a lot of 'server-firsts', snagged a few legendaries. I've basically done it all. 

Game is no longer fun when you are limited to how much you can accomplish in a week with 'point caps'. Not only that, but the raiding content became really repetitive, and PvP has gone downhill due to resilience (I miss one-shotting people with Mortal Strike while wearing Valor set + arcanite reaper). The game used to be one of the best MMOs in existence, now it's just a cash cow that appeals to kids. Stupidly easy too.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (May 1, 2013)

baptizedinblood said:


> Played since original beta 8ish years ago, quit mid-cata. Two-time Arena Gladiator, Main Tanked in hardcore raiding guilds that achieved a lot of 'server-firsts', snagged a few legendaries. I've basically done it all.
> 
> Game is no longer fun when you are limited to how much you can accomplish in a week with 'point caps'. Not only that, but the raiding content became really repetitive, and PvP has gone downhill due to resilience (I miss one-shotting people with Mortal Strike while wearing Valor set + arcanite reaper). The game used to be one of the best MMOs in existence, now it's just a cash cow that appeals to kids. Stupidly easy too.



^ this exactly.

I had 3 90 toons, Warlock/Paladin/DK. I played since Vanilla Wow, MOP has really just been horrible for me, the inter-server thing they had going where you had to fight higher levels on the MOP leveling/grinding areas really put me off and was probably one of the main reasons i quit. I would pretty much just get camped by higher leveled chars for hours and couldn't really do anything about it. Also the increase in kids with ebayed 90 toons on my server made raids impossible, i didn't even bother with PVP because we lost nearly every time.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think it's because I only spent about 8 months with the original WoW, but I was a HUGE fan of Burning Crusade. While I feel it started to get a bit watered down near the end, the first 3/4ths of BC was amazing.





Webmaestro said:


> I have to agree about the WoW expansions. The first expansion (Burning Crusade) wasn't bad, but that's when I started losing interest in the game. Hard to explain it, but there was just something about the Classic WoW that appealed to me more and kept me obsessed. Now, even if I had the free time, I doubt I'd get seriously re-involved in the game.




+1, the game lost so much substance after the BC expansion :/. Don't think ill be playing the game again anytime soon


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 1, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> The game is very different these days but I still enjoy it, just have no time to play it. I'll probably get back into it this winter.



If you get back into it, let me know! It'd be nice to play with some people


----------



## Tyler (May 1, 2013)

I miss the days of WotLK


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 2, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> I miss the days of WotLK



Best xpac imo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2013)

Burning crusade master race.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (May 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As a former WoW player (Haven't played since Cata. I feel Wrath and Cata ruined WoW for me and I quit like 2 weeks into it), I'm REALLY interested in GW2.




If you ever get into it hit me up, yo.


----------



## hand amputation (May 2, 2013)

I played for several years through BC and WotLK, then put it down.

Came back for Cat and was just... bored.

Went to GW2. I enjoyed it, but it just lacked the charm of early WoW.

I miss WoW BC. Bad. I dunno what it was, but nothing could touch that. Maybe it was the group of friends I played with. Maybe it was the difficulty. Maybe it was because I was younger. I dunno.

I have wondered if anything would ever trump vanilla or BC WoW...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 2, 2013)

hand amputation said:


> I played for several years through BC and WotLK, then put it down.
> 
> Came back for Cat and was just... bored.
> 
> ...



If you're looking for 'friends' to play with, play again, I gotcha bro!

and I haven't gotten there yet, but a few of my friends who are fully-geared and are in some of the highest ranked guilds on realm have a very difficult time with the new raids (which I'm looking forward to, I hate the idea of KNOWING you can enter something and complete it first try)
The mechanics will kill you xD

EDIT: your UN is very clever


----------



## ferret (May 2, 2013)

I was semi-hardcore raiding up until the end of Tier 14, top 100 US team. But it just takes too much time away from real life, and I find I prefer going to bed just a tad bit earlier. Dropped it and really haven't had an urge to play, though I sorta miss some of the people I played with for so many years.

MOP had some missteps, but the raid content was pretty good in my view, and certainly a step up from DS.


----------



## Alexxx (May 2, 2013)

I play on a private Cata server with an 85 mage. Working on a DK and a Shammy right now. Leveling takes way too much time, even with looms. I just want to get to 85 and raid man.

Anyone interested in a private server? we have upwards of about 1000 players on the weekends.


----------



## jeleopard (May 2, 2013)

I'm also interested in GW2... but I'm on a Mac :\


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (May 2, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> I'm also interested in GW2... but I'm on a Mac :\



Guild Wars 2 Mac Beta
Granted, it is in beta. I put it on one of my friends Mac for a day and it worked just fine.


----------



## Andromalia (May 3, 2013)

I usually play WoW for 2 or three months after an expansion and then stop. The expansion discovery etc is nice, but I'm past grinding stuff now.


----------



## Webmaestro (May 3, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> I usually play WoW for 2 or three months after an expansion and then stop. The expansion discovery etc is nice, but I'm past grinding stuff now.



I do this too. Just about done exploring MOP, and will probably let my subscription run out after I hit 90.


----------



## Lasik124 (May 3, 2013)

Wow will always be one of my favorite games! I use to play in Vanilla and still re-call progressing in early raids, I loved Black Wing Lair! I was lucky enough as well to collect my full tier 2 set. 40 man raiding was so cool!

I kind of miss the blurred line of PVE/PVP gear being the same. With no resilience etc, your leet raiding gear was leet pvp gear as well.

Anyway, since then I've been playing on and off. I quit right before BC came out but the very small amount I did play it I enjoyed it. I pretty much quit all the way until end of WOTLK and re-rolled a warlock. I actually really enjoyed Cata and played it for about 2 weeks or so? I quit again until the very end of Cata to come back for Mists but this time with a bonus! I had a girlfriend who played, what a dream come true 

Although some people didn't, I enjoyed mists so much! It was so fun to level with my girlfriend and collect mounts/pets etc. I got pretty heavy into PVP and had a blast with it. I got pretty decent and had all the gear and what not. I haven't raided since vanilla but wish I did throughout some of the older expansions since I'm a big fan of the lore.

All and all I ended up quiting again when 2013 started, and since I was into PVP it simply seems too daunting of a task to come back and have to re-gear up. As well as Warlocks got nerfed I heard. My girlfriend always talks about how much we should start playing again though haha.

Man I rambled. Wow is addicting


----------



## Webmaestro (May 3, 2013)

Kinda going off on a tangent here, but one thing that's odd about WoW (I'm still referring to Classic/Vanilla WoW) is that I actually have... uh... "memories" is the only way I can describe it, heh.

Like, actual FOND memories that I kinda get misty thinking about: The discovery of new areas, meeting new friends, joining my first guild (and promptily quitting), being accepted into my first REAL guild which was full of amazing people, looting my first blue, my first purple, tanking Onyxia and Molten Core for the first time, etc, etc.

And most profound: the RL death of a guildmate. That was heavy shit. Someone we'd played and raided with for years, really nice girl, passed away suddenly. We actually held an in-game memorial for her at one of her favorite spots in the game. There were hundreds of people there for that.

That god damn game had me so hooked back then, heh. But it was a total blast and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 3, 2013)

Lasik124 said:


> Wow will always be one of my favorite games! I use to play in Vanilla and still re-call progressing in early raids, I loved Black Wing Lair! I was lucky enough as well to collect my full tier 2 set. 40 man raiding was so cool!
> 
> I kind of miss the blurred line of PVE/PVP gear being the same. With no resilience etc, your leet raiding gear was leet pvp gear as well.
> 
> ...



Hop on Shadowsong! Your girlfriend and you sound exactly like my girlfriend and I!

And also, the pvp gear is definitely your pve gear now xD


----------



## Xaios (May 3, 2013)

I played WoW sporadically over time. The only expansion that I ever started doing end-game content really though was WotLK.

I started playing WoW a week after it went retail. My first toon didn't hit 60 until a week before TBC came out. Then he didn't hit 70 until a couple weeks before WotLK. I hit 80 about 2 months after WotLK came out, but I didn't start doing dailies or raiding until a couple months before Cataclysm came out.

Then, finally Cataclysm came out. I power-leveled the FUCK out of my character. I hit 85 before even the most hardcore raiders that I knew IRL. But then... I played for another few days, and stopped entirely. I *hated* the end-game content for Cataclysm. It didn't help that almost every time I queued for dungeon finder, I got sent to Halls of Origination, which I fucking loathed.

So yeah, I quit. Haven't played since.

My favorite expansion was WotLK, for 2 reasons: 1) Paladins finally became good after years of getting shit on (seriously, playing on the patch 3.0 test-server with the new paladin abilities before they were really balanced was a BLAST, most fun I ever had playing WoW), and 2) It had the most engaging story, by a wide margin.


----------



## Choop (May 4, 2013)

Xaios said:


> I played WoW sporadically over time. The only expansion that I ever started doing end-game content really though was WotLK.
> 
> I started playing WoW a week after it went retail. My first toon didn't hit 60 until a week before TBC came out. Then he didn't hit 70 until a couple weeks before WotLK. I hit 80 about 2 months after WotLK came out, but I didn't start doing dailies or raiding until a couple months before Cataclysm came out.
> 
> ...



Similar thing happened to me. I started playing at the end of TBC's lifespan, and hit 70 a week after WotLK came out.  
TBH though, I liked WotLK the most too, at least as far as the story and questing goes. The end game stuff was pretty cool too, and I generally just really liked the Northrend environment. I don't think I even ever finished ICC though, downed some bosses but never completed. D:

Gosh, my friend who I played with a lot mained a Pally, and every time I'd complain to him about Pallies being bastards he would bring up how much they sucked previously lol. Pallies were really annoying to encounter in world pvp after WotLK though, since I mained a priest and often leveled as spriest. There just wasn't much I could do unless I outleveled the pally by say 3 levels or so. Or managed to get off a couple mana burns, but the stun chains..oh the stuns...;-;. And even then if I managed to almost sink one about 50% of the time they would bubblehearth. CURSES.

I dunno, sometimes I really miss WoW. I miss exploration the most, and just flying around and seeing cool stuff, and goofing off with my friends. I also miss world PVP, sometimes it was really awful ha, but I had some really fun experiences with it. The last two times I renewed the game it just completely got ignored after about 2 weeks...just feels so stale now. I haven't played any MMO's currently that offer anything vastly different, or deeper right now anyway.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 6, 2013)

Just did ICC for the first time. that was pretty intense!


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 6, 2013)

I used to play WoW a lot till WoLK, did all the content, scored a couple glad titles, blah, blah. It just became too much of a time sink vs. the fun I was having, and these days an MMO with such time demands to it is not something I can even begin to think of doing.

Not to mention I had enough silliness with the Space Goats (yes, I killed every single fucking Draenei I came across), let alone having to see Carebears make it to the game lore. Cata was already pretty uninteresting to me, and a few game sessions on it just made me go "oh, more of the same", with 5-man not making me fall asleep when levelling, as I could actually die if I fucked up, but it was, again, very easy with TONS of almost mandatory content and the good ole rep grinds, so no thanks.

It was pretty cool from Vanilla to WotLK, though, and the guilds I was in were very, VERY cool groups of people, many of which are my friends to this day!


----------



## Xaios (May 6, 2013)

Now we know how Fred acquired mad skills...

he drank the blood of Mannoroth.


----------



## baptizedinblood (May 7, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> Kinda going off on a tangent here, but one thing that's odd about WoW (I'm still referring to Classic/Vanilla WoW) is that I actually have... uh... "memories" is the only way I can describe it, heh.
> 
> Like, actual FOND memories that I kinda get misty thinking about: The discovery of new areas, meeting new friends, joining my first guild (and promptily quitting), being accepted into my first REAL guild which was full of amazing people, looting my first blue, my first purple, tanking Onyxia and Molten Core for the first time, etc, etc.
> 
> ...




I know exactly what you mean. Lot of memories and good times playing. Made a lot of friends that I actually now know in-person due to the game. I remember leaving Org and going to The Barrens for the first time and was just in complete shock as to how massive and mysterious the game felt. There's a certain 'charm' that Blizzard no longer has with WoW, can't exactly describe it but it's definitely missing. It existed in TBC as well but 'disappeared' mid-WoTLK.


----------



## 3074326 (May 11, 2013)

My roommate and I started playing again a couple months ago. We're enjoying it, but not playing as much as we had in the past. More of a "let's play when we have free time." Doing end-game raiding though on the nights we don't have anything going on. It's fun, but I prefer ICC over any of the current stuff. WOTLK was when I was playing a lot. 

We're careful not to let it affect our social lives. Fun game though. Gets a bad reputation. I play a mage and druid.


----------



## Choop (May 11, 2013)

3074326 said:


> I play a mage and druid.



D'aw, I wish I had a max level druid when I was playing. My main was a Priest, and my DeathKnight became my melee/tank main...but I did really like playing druid; got one to like 75ish I think before quitting. ;-; The only other class I wish I had a character at the cap would have to be a warrior.


----------



## 3074326 (May 11, 2013)

Choop said:


> D'aw, I wish I had a max level druid when I was playing. My main was a Priest, and my DeathKnight became my melee/tank main...but I did really like playing druid; got one to like 75ish I think before quitting. ;-; The only other class I wish I had a character at the cap would have to be a warrior.



I heal at 90. My mage is my main, kind of a good/bad feeling being relied upon in raids. 

Leveling a monk right now and it's a lot of fun so far. Probably having more fun leveling it than any other class I've played (only three, but still).


----------



## Xaios (May 12, 2013)

Penny-Arcade recently linked to a classic comic they did about the WoW TCG when it first came out. Still hilarious.


----------



## Compton (May 13, 2013)

I've played WoW since beta testing and pretty much all the way from release til Cata. I had a few breaks here and there but mainly quit at the end of Cata and again shortly after the release of MOP.

Did pretty much everything I wanted to in the game, multi glad, server first titles, realm first max lvl achieves, raided every content. 

It's a fantastic game, but it's reliant on other people wanting to play (specifically for things like arena teams) and I just hate scheduling raid times every week. Having content accessible every week at specific times can be fun and great for some but it just got so old after a while, it lost it's ability to really captivate the player imo. 

I had fun exploring at times, but after a while you realize you are just wasting your time trying to find a way to make the game fun. I came back full force for MoP and was ready to arena, the week after arena season started, i quit. I realized I was just going to grind and grind to get a title that meant nothing anymore, rinse repeat! 

Also I hated things like xmog and stuff, that to me was fun but I knew it was a cheap way for them to make people want to spend more time "enjoying" the game, but the return value is nada.

It was definately a great experience, top 3 favorite games for sure, but it's like trying to beat a dead horse. All this being said, if you are new, i'm sure you can find some enjoyment in it. But as a nerdy hardcore gamer and a veteran of the game for so many years, I have to say that ship has sailed and I would rather focus time on new games or old ones I put aside with my...hours.....of wow playing  

And as for my hypocritical contradictory statement to myself, I just started playing Project99 for Everquest!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 14, 2013)

I hear ya man :/ It does get a bit repeatative, which is why I've really tried to stretch out leveling and obtaining things xD

Just hit 85 a few hours ago


----------



## troyguitar (May 14, 2013)

Compton said:


> I just started playing Project99 for Everquest!



AWESOME server, or at least it was last time I played it almost 2 years ago. I loved both EQ and WoW, really wish I had time for games like that these days.


----------



## Compton (May 14, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> AWESOME server, or at least it was last time I played it almost 2 years ago. I loved both EQ and WoW, really wish I had time for games like that these days.



I started EQ back in 99' when i was like 10 years old. It's so awesome that stuff like Project99 exist. People are super generous and its awesome how many people are playing the game for pure enjoyment. 

I was running around on my fresh necromancer trying to kill stuff, and people just walk by and give you some pp or I even had a guy give me a main hand item. 

Stuff like this used to happen in WoW but the game is so over saturated.


----------



## troyguitar (May 15, 2013)

Compton said:


> I started EQ back in 99' when i was like 10 years old. It's so awesome that stuff like Project99 exist. People are super generous and its awesome how many people are playing the game for pure enjoyment.
> 
> I was running around on my fresh necromancer trying to kill stuff, and people just walk by and give you some pp or I even had a guy give me a main hand item.



Yeah I played EQ from the beginning but only through a little bit of Kunark so P99 is how I actually remember EQ. The current game on Sony servers looks completely foreign to me.

I actually got pretty into P99 and was in a raid guild doing plane of sky and stuff but just ran out of time to play - same thing with WoW.


----------



## Rock4ever (May 16, 2013)

I've played since classic with a year or 2 break in TBC.

My 1st raid was a server 1st onyxia kill. We also had the server 1st kill on ragnaros, but recorded the 2nd kill on nefarian, and I believe 3rd on C'thun.

Wrath is still my favorite point in WoW, how I wish I could go back to that and play a ret pally. It was definitely the pinnacle for that spec.

It's really gone downhill since then. Cataclysm was meh, and Pandaria is meh^meh. I think LFR has done as much harm as it has done good for players. I can fit my raids to my schedule, but I pretty much dont know anyone in my guild, or interact with them. 

For me, guilds have become a mechanism for receiving perks and cheaper repairs. I also dont care for the new loot system. Gotta new toon you wanna bring up fast? It's going to require gold, doing alot of dailies all over again, or a lot of lucky RNG.


----------



## troyguitar (May 16, 2013)

Rock4ever said:


> guilds have become a mechanism for receiving perks and cheaper repairs.



Yep. You used to run instances and raids exclusively with guild people (and actually fly/run to the places and back ), now that is pretty much over for most people except perhaps the most hardcore raiders.


----------



## Webmaestro (May 17, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> Yep. You used to run instances and raids exclusively with guild people (and actually fly/run to the places and back ), now that is pretty much over for most people except perhaps the most hardcore raiders.



Heh, remember not being able to get a mount till 40? Man, I can't believe all the on-foot running I did in classic WoW! The run from the Southshore gryphon to Scarlet Monastery was epic.


----------



## troyguitar (May 17, 2013)

In alpha the level cap was 30 and there were no mounts 

SM was the hardest instance, only a few people were able to do it. Deadmines was what most people did and even that was hard. There were more NPC's and every single one was elite there both in and out of the instance. The game took some level of skill and cooperation back then. It was fun. 

I still like the current game, especially now that I have much less free time to play, but it just is not the same.


----------



## Webmaestro (May 22, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> In alpha the level cap was 30 and there were no mounts



I didn't play during the pre-release period. Ironically, from the website and adverts I'd seen, I thought it looked silly (and really didn't play video games, in general). I signed up just after public release and got totally hooked.


----------



## Kharem (May 31, 2013)

I still play a bit, been off and on the last couple of months though, but I've played with a couple of friends for around 7-8 years now. In terms of community the games basically been dying since late wotlk and early cata, yes its still going and still has a ridiculous amount of players, but with the combined restructure of raiding level's, guilds perks and introduction of LFR just pretty much destroyed the community aspect and interaction with players. There still are a few 25man raiding guilds around, normally only a couple per server though, but if you can find one and get in that will make the game feel a lot more sociable for you, doesn't even need to be a 25man raiding guild actually, just one with a decent community and running maybe a couple of 10's so you can get into raiding. World bosses has brought back a bit of the communication but I doubt it will ever get back to how it was a couple of years ago. Best you can do in terms of becoming friends with some people playing is just join a guild and isn't full of people just here for the perks.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 2, 2013)

My main is a troll survival hunter, but I also have a frost death knight and I'm currently levelling an elemental shaman (will also be restoration). I've been raiding with my guild on normal 10 man raids, as we have had trouble getting a stable team and the server is too small horde wise for 25 man, though we may be trying it soon as we've got a few new members. 

I've really enjoyed Mists of Pandaria, though I'm glad the newer patches are getting away from Pandaria a bit, as the novelty of Chinese-influenced architecture and gear has worn off. Want some change now! Looking forward to bashing Garrosh Hellscream's face in.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jun 3, 2013)

I know what you mean. I've pretty much given up on the endgame stuff. I leveled my 5th toon to 90 this past weekend and am working on tiller's rep to see if it's as good for motes as people say.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 3, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> Looking forward to bashing Garrosh Hellscream's face in.



You and literally every other person ever. Garrosh is such a gigantic douche nozzle. I might just resub just to get the chance to bash his skull in.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 5, 2013)

I've got a friend who keeps trying to talk me into playing WoW to scratch my PvP itch. Never had any real desire to play myself.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 6, 2013)

DING!

(just hit 90)


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 6, 2013)

Just hit 88 last night... for the last week I've been telling myself I"m going to ding 90.... hasn't happened xD


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm back on very casually. I have 4 toons I'm levelling. 2 are cata+, the others are coming from 1 and are 32 & 55 respectively. I keep having friends pop on and be all "come play with us." I make a toon, join them (or transfer existing one), and never see them again. I wouldn't mind being part of an active casual guild, but meh



troyguitar said:


> No time anymore, but I have a 90 warrior on Cairne that I have not logged into since January



One of mine is on Cairne lol


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 7, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> I'm back on very casually. I have 4 toons I'm levelling. 2 are cata+, the others are coming from 1 and are 32 & 55 respectively. I keep having friends pop on and be all "come play with us." I make a toon, join them (or transfer existing one), and never see them again. I wouldn't mind being part of an active casual guild, but meh





I play way too much and it'd be nice to have someone else in the guild


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 7, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I play way too much and it'd be nice to have someone else in the guild



What server are you on?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 7, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> What server are you on?



Primarily I play on Shadowsong


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 9, 2013)

Just hit 90 last night!


----------



## ferret (Jun 10, 2013)

I've got a relapse itch, but resisting for the moment. But they offered me a free week.....


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 10, 2013)

ferret said:


> I've got a relapse itch, but resisting for the moment. But they offered me a free week.....



Do itttttttttttttt. regret nothing


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, I bought MoP on a whim and resubbed. Really enjoying it so far. It's way more fun than Cata.

Kiggs @ Sargeras - Community - World of Warcraft


----------



## Severance (Jun 25, 2013)

I personally think MOP really fixed a bunch of the stuff that cata tryed to impliment. I'm liking seeing these new toons skins they got on Vol'jinn and Thrall. I hope they implement that for like everyone and update the character skins on this next exp. Especially with ff14 coming out soon. If not I may start giving my money to Square.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 25, 2013)

We should all make fresh toons on a server and make a guild specifically for our sso buddies!


----------



## Onegunsolution (Jun 26, 2013)

I play on black dragonflight


----------



## ferret (Jun 27, 2013)

I grabbed my free week, logged in and chatted with some friends for an hour, then logged out and didn't come back. Guess the itch was easily cured. Maybe I'm really done. I still like the game, I just don't feel there's anything left for me to do in it.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 27, 2013)

ferret said:


> I grabbed my free week, logged in and chatted with some friends for an hour, then logged out and didn't come back. Guess the itch was easily cured. Maybe I'm really done. I still like the game, I just don't feel there's anything left for me to do in it.



You can farm honor/valor to get that sweet gear as well as upgrade it twice.

You can raid for tier sets  always takes some time (still don't have mine yet!)


----------



## Murmel (Jun 27, 2013)

^
Hooray for the oh so exciting grind 

When all you have left is grinding for ultimate gear, I usually quit.


----------



## ferret (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm already decked in heroic T14, with almost every tier before that in the bank for transmog. 412 unique pets, 170 mounts. Not everything, but close enough.

Doing T15 is just more of the same in the end, and I ultimately quit because I was tired of raiding, staying up late, being hooked on a schedule. Basically, what Murmel said  All I really have to do is grind the latest tier.

The upcoming flex raid stuff does sorta interest me though..


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 28, 2013)

ferret said:


> The upcoming flex raid stuff does sorta interest me though..



There's something ;D


----------



## Tang (Jun 28, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Just did ICC for the first time. that was pretty intense!



Awww  As a priest, I loved the ICC heroic 5-mans. Those were actually a challenge at first, Hall of Reflection.. hot damn those were some trying heals!

40 man Naxx when 1.11 came out.. god that was a bitch of a raid. I don't think my not-so-hardcore guild ever actually finished it. WoLK Naxx, on the other hand.. easymode. So many great memories.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 28, 2013)

I just upgraded..... why.... WHY!?!?!?!?


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 28, 2013)

Where's everyone playing? Anyone playing newer character?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 28, 2013)

I have my PVE toons on Shadowsong, then my PVP guys on Tichondrius and Kel'Thuzad

It'd be cool as hell to pvp with some sso buddies


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 28, 2013)

I think my lvl 80 gnome mage is on kel'thuzad. My account was last active 3 years ago


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 29, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> I think my lvl 80 gnome mage is on kel'thuzad. My account was last active 3 years ago



Let's do it up and pwn some n00bs


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 29, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Let's do it up and pwn some n00bs



I'm SOOOO rusty after not playing for three years 

I looked at my account history and my account was last active EXACTLY three years ago. So much has changed.

My gnome mage is 'Timhortens' (lvl 80 so far)
I'm also playing a Pandarian Monk to check it out. His name is 'Huj'

Add me on b.net, my email is [email protected]


----------



## FallOfHumanity (Jun 29, 2013)

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/windrunner/Cancelled/simple
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/windrunner/Aborted/simple

My two characters. Currently leveling a pally, as well.


----------



## Lasik124 (Jun 29, 2013)

Just transferred from a dead server over to Kil'jaeden.

Someone come help me hit 2.2k


----------



## Tyler (Jun 29, 2013)

I might start again. Caldaron 90 ret pally


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 30, 2013)

I logged in for about 90 seconds yesterday, just set up my desk and stuff at our new house and was making sure all of my monitors and speakers were working properly.

triple monitor + surround sound = winning

Too bad I won't have time to actually play until August at the earliest, maybe more like November


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 30, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> I logged in for about 90 seconds yesterday, just set up my desk and stuff at our new house and was making sure all of my monitors and speakers were working properly.
> 
> triple monitor + surround sound = winning
> 
> Too bad I won't have time to actually play until August at the earliest, maybe more like November



That. Is. So. Intense.

I'll do that one day 

But seriously, we should all play together ^^


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 1, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> That. Is. So. Intense.
> 
> I'll do that one day
> 
> But seriously, we should all play together ^^



I'm assuming that was you that added me on b.net? 

I was showing my buddy Mists of Pandaria last night hehe. I'll probably be on for a bit tonight leveling up.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 1, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> I'm assuming that was you that added me on b.net?
> 
> I was showing my buddy Mists of Pandaria last night hehe. I'll probably be on for a bit tonight leveling up.



Yes  I sent a message and you never responded >.< haha figured you were busy. do you like Pandaria?


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 1, 2013)

It's pretty cool so far. So many changes though since i last played.


----------



## Bennykins (Jul 2, 2013)

I play on Nagrand alliance with the aptly named toon Guitarsolos. Have quite a few alts there and on Khaz'goroth horde. Hit me up if you ever get to the oceanic servers.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 2, 2013)

WoW was my high school game. Quite literally played it more than everything else combined. Began in WotLK and stopped playing once Cata came out. Bought MoP and leveled to 90 and stopped again. I think I have a bit of an ongoing bet with myself not to give up on reaching max level up until Blizzard stops putting out expansions, but I just don't have the same incentive to play games like I did a couple years ago.

I would definitely recommend Guild Wars 2, however. Fantastic game if you're not incredibly into hardcore organized engame content. The leveling experience was fun as hell for me.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been wanting to start a pvp guild and plan on make a sh*t ton of youtube videos. Anyone interested?


----------



## Webmaestro (Jul 13, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I've been wanting to start a pvp guild and plan on make a sh*t ton of youtube videos. Anyone interested?



I'm working on leveling Zhayel up on Shadowsong, but haven't seen you online yet. I will say though: I've not done much PvP... like, ever.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 14, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> I'm working on leveling Zhayel up on Shadowsong, but haven't seen you online yet. I will say though: I've not done much PvP... like, ever.



 I used to HATE PvP until I played WoW xD it's awesome and it might be easier to add my bnet acct


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 21, 2013)

Just got my DK to 70  anyone wanna start a 70-74 twinking guild with me on Tichondrius?


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 23, 2013)

Just to add to this thread;

I used to play wow. A lot. At one point, in early wow, I played as professional as you could possibly get. I was in the US best horde guild for two straight years (original guild was Bloodsworn but we changed to the name Overrated.)

Basically, I met a metalhead during the first few weeks of release. I must have been 16 or 17 at the time. Dude was into Slipknot and various Nu metal. I showed him a lot of heavier music. From In Flames to Black Dahlia, we went over every bit of metal that was hot at the time. Him and I spent hours and hours raiding, pvping... you name it. My guild was unstoppable, and we had a few good metal heads to help pass the time. Truly a great gaming experience.

Fast forward a few years.

That dude ended up being the merch guy for a pretty large touring band. Credits me for showing him metal. The same kid who I showed Black Dahlia watched them side stage with me during Warped Tour. We've met every single one of our heroes, and became pretty close IRL friends because of it. I get into every big new york show backstage for free, I've become very good friends with people from extremely reputable record labels, and I've had the opportunity to show my band to some of my idols.

How?

Wow.

World of Warcraft has given me more opportunities than most people will ever see.


----------



## sandalhat (Jul 23, 2013)

The progression of this thread embodies the stranglehold WoW has on so many players! At first everyone was talking about how nobody plays it anymore and how the magic died at X or Y point in the game's history. Then past the halfway point, everyone is re-upping and playing WoW again, LOL. I played a lot back in the day, but not nearly as much as a lot of the serious raiding types. I saw a lot of content, missed out on a lot, and have the strangest sensation that others also feel - nostalgia for things that happened in a game with good friends. WTF?! But that's just how it is! I have similar feelings from Guild Wars.


----------



## Bennykins (Jul 24, 2013)

In other news, I've just started 2 guilds - an Alliance guild on Nagrand called IQ, and a Horde guild on Khaz'goroth called The Wrong Side of Weird. Would love to have some 7 stringers aboard if you ever get to the oceanic realms - just hit up Guitarsolos (my main toon name for both factions), I usually do bg and arena most days.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 24, 2013)

I realised I played WoW so much that various albums and artists make me nostalgic for specific areas in the game  Mastodon - Crack the Skye makes me want to be farming the Plaguelands again for example


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like I might be getting back into WoW


----------



## Winspear (Sep 8, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Looks like I might be getting back into WoW



Weird, I just spent all night having a dream of going back to WoW and now have a like on my comment and a bump on this thread 

Anyone that is still playing and has been for a long time: 
What can I expect if I were to go back? Playing casually, no intention or possibility of keeping up with dailys, regular instances, raids, gear. 
I was Endgame during Wotlk with an enjoyment for completing various achievements and exploring the classic world. 
What's in the classic world now? Did Cataclysm create interest in original zones for those going back? 
Speaking of which, what happens to people exploring that area that don't have that expansion installed???


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 8, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Weird, I just spent all night having a dream of going back to WoW and now have a like on my comment and a bump on this thread
> 
> Anyone that is still playing and has been for a long time:
> What can I expect if I were to go back? Playing casually, no intention or possibility of keeping up with dailys, regular instances, raids, gear.
> ...



Let's play together! It's no fun playing alone xD

You only really have to keep up with dailies if you're going for reputation/valour gear. Personally I still think raids/LFR are super fun!
Gear is starting to look incredible!

As far as I'm concerned, not too too much has changed for Cata. Atleast as far as the 'vanilla world' goes.
then again I might be stupid and didn't notice


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 9, 2013)

Some of the zones and quests in classic changed, as level 1-60 takes place post-cata. 

As for what to expect, it's really the same old WoW just with more to do, and a bit more streamlined. The quests are still collect/kill 10 of these etc, but the stories are better written into them and the zones are more interesting. You also have pet battles now, which is kinda cool. It's basically pokemon. 

And if you don't have Cata installed but go back and play old zones, you'll still be seeing them as updated, post-cata versions. You can also level as a pandaren, goblin or worgen even if you don't have Cata or Mists of Pandaria.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 9, 2013)

I just started a new account (as my paid one has expired) and I want to play it and see if I can see paying for it again. I know I probably will. I just wanted to be able to make a level 19 twink and tear sh*t up ;D


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 10, 2013)

Patch 5.4 came out today and if you read the patch notes: 
5.4 Patch Notes: Siege of Orgrimmar - World of Warcraft

Looks like things are about to get pretty interesting! Also check out the video!


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 10, 2013)

bah. want to play. no time. need a chauffeur so I can play on my way to work and back


----------



## Webmaestro (Sep 10, 2013)

I haven't logged in for a couple months now. I began leveling a new warrior awhile back after reading this thread, but started to get bored again and found myself just grinding, mining, and selling stuff. I think I may let my membership expire till I have more time to play.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 10, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> I haven't logged in for a couple months now. I began leveling a new warrior awhile back after reading this thread, but started to get bored again and found myself just grinding, mining, and selling stuff. I think I may let my membership expire till I have more time to play.



I'm sure it'd be fun if you played with someone! Me for example, I'm always looking for people to play with. It just sucks because no one wants to reroll/start over or realm hop :/

I'm telling you, if we could get a good 3-4 people and all queue for bgs, we'd be unstoppable!


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 18, 2013)

So apparently I never actually cancelled my subscription even though I swear that I did... been auto-paying $15 a month all summer 

I guess that means I need to start playing again to get my money's worth


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 18, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> So apparently I never actually cancelled my subscription even though I swear that I did... been auto-paying $15 a month all summer
> 
> I guess that means I need to start playing again to get my money's worth





There ya go!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm about to hit up Gamestop and buy a time card!


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 19, 2013)

I have too much work to start back up right now but after next weekend I'll have more time. Not sure if I'll make a new character or pick my 90 warrior back up.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 25, 2013)

go my WoW time card


----------

